# Alweld Aluminum Boats has a Bow Fish Model



## MarineWorks (Mar 15, 2019)

FYI people, bow fish model boats are usually a custom build and monrhs on stand by before they deliver one, Alweld Aluminum Boats now has a Bow Fish Model and it Looks INCREDIBLE, deck all the way around, tons of storage, cockpit center console, and available in three models 18ft, 20ft and 22ft lengths, all of them have a 70 inch bottom, gonna be a hell of a platform to shoot off of, Alweld.com


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Here is a link:
https://www.alweld.com/bowfish


----------

